# 38-39 Hiawatha Arrow Help Please!



## GTOShon (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi everyone, my first post here and I'm not so much of a forum guy so I'm certainly going to screw up. Any help with this new project or me messing up posting something wrong would be very much appreciated. So I am mainly a car guy (Pontiac stuff is my passion). By trade I am a machinist but have been restoring muscle cars for 30+ years so I'm no stranger to BIG restoration projects. Never been into bicycles much but I'm very passionate about old mechanical things and always seem to be saving something that someone is about to scrap or throw away... I have a close friend that his dad passed away 4 or 5 years ago and about a year ago his mom passed also. They, like allot of us, had accumulated allot of stuff over the years and neither one of the two boys were much interested in allot of it so he invited me to come look at things and see if I wanted anything. Rescued allot of stuff from the dumpster and while looking in the back basement storage room surrounded by mis stuff and barely visible (other than this huge beautiful long tank) I spotted this Bicycle that I had never seen anything like before. I was INSTANTLY HOOKED by it!!! Hook, line, sinker and half the pole . Butterflies in my stomach and everything... At first one of the boys wanted to keep it for a decoration but after a few days they agreed to let me buy it from them for what I thought was a fair price at the time ($600). They knew I wouldn't rest until it was complete and given a new life again. There dad had gotten the bike new when he was a young man and had kept it all these years. I really had no idea what it even was but I knew I LOVED IT and wanted to bring it back to life. So that was about a year ago and I have done my best to research it and I think it is a 38 or 39 Hiawatha Arrow. I have had a hell of a time trying to find parts for it... I have found that bicycles are MUCH harder to research than old cars and machinery. Maybe I just don't have the circle of friends that I do with old cars and machinery but every time I think I have one question answered I come up with 3 more... Mainly due to discrepancies I see in other bikes. Hopefully some of you guys can help me out. I have just been bitten by this bicycle bug in a bad way and look very much forward to learning more and adding to the beginning of this collection. Sorry to go on so much in the intro to this. I just wanted to give a little appropriate background...

So like I said I believe it to be a 38 or 39 Arrow. I have learned these were built by Shelby but I am missing several parts and would like to know what parts interchange between the Airflow, Speedline, Arrow, and others surely, in both girls and boys. I will post a bunch of pictures either tonight or tomorrow after I figure out the best way to do that. Also after looking things over, if you all could chime in on what you think its fair value is the way it sits. I would like to compensate the brothers accordingly if I underpaid, and I think I did...???

Bike Info
Best I can tell originally Red, White, and Blue. Lots of patina...
Ser #R618389
Chrome wheels
Straight, not curved down tube
Missing - Chain Guard, Front Fender (He took it off to install aftermarket basket and lost it somewhere)
Stand (I found one on e-pay a while back that I "think" is correct)

Thank you all in advance!!! I really look forward to learning from you all and building this bike as well as the collection to come 

Thanks
Shon


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 4, 2021)

BTW - I tried searching for the best way to post pics here but didn't come up with anything constructive... If someone could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it. I mainly use my IPhone to take pics but could email them to my laptop if I had to...

I did however find a post about things that annoy others concerning proper etiquette on here... If I break that just call me out... I'm totally OK with being frank... ie-Hey dumb ass don't do that


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome to the Cabe Shon!  👍 

Is there a box at the bottom left that says Attach files in your text window? Click on that if it's there and it should take you to your PC files. I don't use a phone camera so can't say if that is also used for uploading phone photos.


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks GTs58!
Ok here is a start.


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2021)

First we are probably need some more pics of those cars!, great bike and looks like you only need a few things, front fender & chain guard, pedals, grips etc. and maybe a seat ( not sure, I've only had the Airflow version ), the stand you picked up is similar but Shelby brackets are a little different to clear the extra large fender braces. would love to see what paint could be brought back to life and it made a patina rider, It's only OG once but can always be restored.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 5, 2021)

Lucky you!   A great start and understandable why you are smitten.  It is missing very little, all easily obtained HERE on The Cabe if you ask nicely in the Wanted section. Anyone here would be thrilled to have that crusty lumpy Shelby.  Keep us posted on your _PLANS, as _this site will help you *not* make any big mistakes with it!  The Fork and headset may be wrong.  Mystified by the alu stem a bit.  Seat may be correct for 39 or 40.  The $600 was a_ great _buy. Maybe 1/2-1/4 the value.  Quick cash for the boys and a good project for you!  Seller beware.  I will also add your example, a solid representative, to the Shelby Prewar Serial Number list.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 5, 2021)

@ GTOshon Very nice &..@

 beautiful bike, You have.. 👀 🥰 👀 Congrats.!!!
Stay safe with family.!! & friends.!!
👍🤝👍


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2021)

I’m not a Shelby expert but here are my thoughts. The serial would seem to indicate 1938 but I would expect to see the curved down tube with the Arrow. I believe the seat is original to that bike although a lot of people restoring it would probably put a horizontal spring Lobdell on it. A piece of one of the original streamline pedals is there. These are not cheap or easy to find in decent condition although there are suitable repos available. The front fender isn't hard but with the curved braces expect to pay $150-200 for a nice one. The Indian head ornament is likely to be another $150. This bike was likely equipped with the big guard and that’s probably about $500. Like was mentioned the drop stand is specific to these bikes. A smoking bargain at $600. BTW I kinda like these big tank Shelby’s! V/r Shawn


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 5, 2021)

Great find.  And at an unbelievable price!  Nice Cobra as well.  Kit car?  Also, nice Firebirds, Gran Prix?, etc., etc.,!  LOL  Wow.  What a cool collection.  Here is a shot of the Arrow I restored, along with it's Speedline counterpart.  

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## ian (Oct 5, 2021)

First thing....Welcome to theCABE from the beautiful PNW. Next, this is an outstanding first bicycle to start your journey down the rabbit hole of cool rides. It's a good thing you have room and tools, you'll need both. Keep posting pics and questions.

Ian


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 5, 2021)

What's a Ford kit car doing in with a bunch of Pontiacs? LOL I've had the arrow nice bicycle. The seat and gaurd is going to cost you a fortune the chain guard is specific to a mens bicycle. The pedals are going to cost you a fortune too.. those handle bars are super rare...   luckily you got  the bike at a cheap price so it's not going to cost you too much  but you are probably looking at about three or four grand just to get it back together not including restoring it if you go that route which you probably will because there's no way your going to match the front fender and gaurd...  I  too am a pontiac man mostly Firebird though.. here's a pic of my legit 71 Trans Am I'm restoring right now. I'm doing a complete frame-off restoration on this one


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow your first classic bike and still the one I'm longing for Lol. Real nice score and don't do too much restoration. A little cleaning and maintenance go's a long way in preserving these original beauties.


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow what an awesome reception! Thanks everyone 👍

I’ll post some more car stuff as we go along 😉

I’m leaning towards a full restoration mainly because as mrg said I think it’s going to be damn near impossible to get the missing components that would match in a tasteful manner… Plus there is actually very little paint left. They are indeed only original once. I have a few cars that are survivors that I force myself not to tear into because they are just so cool the way they are and basically living history the way I see it. There just comes a point when they are better off going the other direction.

SKPC, I questioned the headset and front fork also. The forks I have seen pics of have a bit of a change in there curve part way down where mine carry the same curve all the way down. Anyone have any insight on this? “Alu stem”? It is steel and I think it is correct I’ll post some pics of it out. You lost me there at the end, “Seller beware. I will also add your example, a solid representative, to the Shelby Prewar Serial Number list” who is the seller and beware of??? Also can you tell exactly what year she is and where can I find the list? 

Freqman, the straight down tube has me a little perplexed also… anyone have any insight on this? I will definitely be putting the Torrington streamline pedals back on her so I’m on the lookout for them. Holly crap are all of those Shelby big tanks yours? AWSOME!!! We could just borrow a part here and there and I would be done 😁

Blasterracing, Gorgeous bikes you did up👍👍👍 

Redline1968, hello fellow Pontiac brother! Love the 71 looking for one myself. Year I was born👍. What is different about the girls chain guard? The mounting bracket to the down tube I assume? Also are they different between the curved and straight down tube? Ya I’m happy about the bars! They are a little crusty and will need to be re-chromed but they are nice! 

So I have a list of things I’m looking for and ready to pull the trigger on. Should I post them here or in the wanted section or both? If anyone has anything I’m looking for please give me a shout!

Here are some more pics from tinkering this AM.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 5, 2021)

I think you may be surprised at how much original paint is hanging in there. Light cleaning with 0000 steel wool and WD-40 would do wonders. And possibly an oxalic acid bath. You can always blast it after if it's not what you're looking for. Most folks on here would kill for that amount of original paint.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 5, 2021)

@GTOShon
     The buyer is *you* and the SELLERS are *the boys* that you mentioned that let it go for cheap after you pestered them forever! Did not do their homework.    This is how you learn lessons, or maybe not?  Lower headset race has also been replaced with something different along with the fork.  Shelby list below.








						Shelby-badged Serial Numbers-Prewar | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

M260211  Camelback??  West.Flyer    bent  Straight      badged Flying Cloud; i miss it, still out for Paint....  Also notice the "Earlier" frames have "Straight" Seat Stays somewhere between 1934-1936???




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 6, 2021)

Great score on one of my grail bikes! Congrats!

I'm not an expert but from what I understand the Gambles Hiawatha badged bikes normally had curved down tubes while the Shelby bikes were straight. I am not opposed to being corrected however.

Really digging the D100(?) as well. 

Can't wait to see where you go with your new toy! 👍


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 6, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Great score on one of my grail bikes! Congrats!
> 
> I'm not an expert but from what I understand the Gambles Hiawatha badged bikes normally had curved down tubes while the Shelby bikes were straight. I am not opposed to being corrected however.
> 
> ...



That has always been the rumor but there has been at least one other example of Hiawatha badged straight bar bike posted over the years...so unusual yes, not the rule...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 6, 2021)

Cool! Thanks @old hotrod !


----------



## Hukah (Oct 7, 2021)

Awesome find.
I just got a handlebar/tiller(?) like those for my bike. Also not a cheap item.


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 7, 2021)

I’ll post some progress probably tomorrow. Been caught up in trying to get authorized to PM on here in another thread and looking around and the AWSOME diversity round here. Some truly epic bikes, history, and people!!!  In the meantime I guess I’ll share a few car pics.

BTW - Thought someone might connect the dots and comment on the background I chose to take the photos I posted. But I guess ya all were focusing on the bike  AND OR the cars 🤔 not both…
Riddle me that. 😉


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 7, 2021)

So you guys asked for some car pics.
Love affair with cars started about here when my dad surprised me by picking me up at school in the A he just bought. About 1st grade.


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 7, 2021)

Poncho I learned to drive in, drove to HS in, and later sold to build my first REAL GTO. 😢


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 7, 2021)

First car I restored. Ground up frame off nut and bolt resto. Took me 3 years. About 25 years ago.


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 7, 2021)

The next summer… What happens when a little 16 year old girl isn’t paying attention😢😭🤯
End of my building cars for 20 years. Time to build my boys into men👍 And keep them fed and clothed$$$


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 7, 2021)

Stuff of today. 😁
Most importantly, grand babies to teach about cool stuff  👍


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 7, 2021)

GTOShon said:


> Stuff of today. 😁
> Most importantly, grand babies to teach about cool stuff  👍
> 
> View attachment 1492113
> ...




Buy it says you're only 48 Grandpa! And a little knee scuffer! 😂


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 7, 2021)

Tracked her down and brought her back home😁 LOTS more “patena” and NOT in a good way. I can fix that👍

A bird for the AWSOME chick that puts up with my project madness. 

FABULOUS “patena” from Kansas!!! Orignal paint and all!

Enough cars for now this is a bike place 😁 let’s ride👍


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 8, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Buy it says you're only 48 Grandpa! And a little knee scuffer! 😂




I’ll have to figure out how to fix that. Big 50 71 not 73 still just a little knee scuffer though👍😂


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 8, 2021)

HOLA @GTOShon  WELCOME TO "TRIBE OF CABERS" CONGRATS FOR  YOUR NEW BIKE AND FOR THE GREAT CARS AND SHOP! SPECIALLY THIS PHOTO OF YOUR BIKE, BEEN TUNE UP" AND CAPTURE "THE SUN ANALOG TUNE UP MACHINE"AND THE CHAMPION SPARKPLUGS CLEANING MACHINE"IN THE BACK, THIS ONE GAVE ME NICE MEMORIES, FROM THE VOCATIONAL H.S. _!_ ENJOY YOUR RIDE HERE AND W YOUR FAMILY*!*


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 8, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the awesome photos of your bike and the cars/motorcycles.  The shop looks killer as well.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hukah said:


> Awesome find.
> I just got a handlebar/tiller(?) like those for my bike. Also not a cheap item.



These are called Airflo bars. They have been reproduced quite a few times. The latest ones by the owner if this site are really nice and affordable. Originals can get crazy depending on who is in the market for them. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hukah (Oct 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> These are called Airflo bars. They have been reproduced quite a few times. The latest ones by the owner if this site are really nice and affordable. Originals can get crazy depending on who is in the market for them. V/r Shawn



Mine is no arrow/airflo/speedline(?) but it is a long tank frame and I hope to build a “knock-off” eventually.
Wish I had known about the site owner having repros., is there a link for such items (repros, custom orders and so on) or is everything only under the for-sale heading, are you aware?
Thx


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Shelby BIG handlebars NEW CHROME AVAILABLE | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

I had some of these Shelby handlebars made in the USA. Chromoly steel. Exact patterned off a pair of originals. There are some minor manufacture roll marks, but will polish out before plating. Unplated. Caber price $220 shipped in the USA for the unplated version, or $300 shipped for the chrome...




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 10, 2021)

Before and After

I have restored a lot of things in my day, but I never imagined restoring a chain.


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 10, 2021)

GTOShon said:


> BTW - Thought someone might connect the dots and comment on the background I chose to take the photos I posted. But I guess ya all were focusing on the bike  AND OR the cars 🤔 not both…
> Riddle me that. 😉




Well no one got it so…

Pics were of a Shelby with a (Shelby) in the background of a Hiawatha surrounded by another tribe (Pontiac) 😉


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 11, 2021)

Update - I have been working on her a little each day and progressing nicely. I have actually been spending more time researching here and elsewhere learning exactly what is correct and what is not on her. Additionally, learning some bicycle specific restoration/preservation methods. I am doing everything in my power to preserve her without doing a full restoration being very careful with the remaining paint. Portions of the red on the frame have been painted over at some point but I have had good success carefully removing only it without damaging the original paint underneath. Sure hoping there is enough left but still unsure as of now. Just going to take it slow and see where we end up. The chrome will have to be redone.  It is just to far gone for my liking and gouges from “life” can be corrected. I had a thought about just nickel plating instead so that the replated parts were not so in your face if there is enough paint left. Thoughts on that?

The biggest things that has perplexed me on the old girl are the forks and the straight v/s curved down tube. I have spent 40+ hours scouring every original bike I could possibly find online to try and find some answers. I also have been very careful during the disassembly process looking for very small clues along the way (a discipline learned over many years doing cars that no info was available on).  I honestly believe, and have found evidence, that most of this bike is original as born with the the exception of the front forks that I’m just not sure about… I did find probably 7 or 8 original Arrows with the straight down tube, and though I don’t have any direct evidence, I have a theory of how this occurred due to being in the manufacturing industry my whole life as well as restoring a cars over the years. Often times when a manufacturer runs out of a part a substitution will be made to fill orders. I think this may be what happened. From what I have gathered Shelby was very busy during this time period and may have ran out of the curved bar frames or received a rush order from Gambles and simply substituted there straight bar frame. I’m sure if Gambles was faced with the straight bar option or delaying an order during this busy time they would take the straight bar… Just a theory but a plausible one in my experience. Much more likely than just an employee messing up as the bike would have went through a bunch more hands before it shipped…  At least one of these straight bar bikes is on here from 2017. 









						Hiawatha Arrow | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Suspect this is a 1938 or '39 ? Not in mint condition by any means but it's intact for the most part. Tank, rear carrier, chain guard and handlebars are there, even the headlight lens. Tires will be fine with new tubes. Chrome isn't great. Fork is bent back and will need to be straightened...




					thecabe.com
				




I don’t know how the Shelby serial numbers were configured but the bike in the link above is very close to mine  618445 v/s 618389. 

I had some input saying the stem was incorrect but have confirmed that it is in fact correct and is stamped Shelby. Please correct me if I’m wrong. It seams that the used a verity of different ones…?

Lastly for now, the forks. I can’t imagine that they are correct and born on this bike but I have managed to find several other Airflo bikes with them. Here is what is strange to me. All of them that I have found do not have the pinstriping on them and all of them including mine appear to be painted in what looks like a non matching reddish primer that is more durable than the original Shelby paint… The only theory that I can come up with is that boys will be boys and many ended up doing an endo into something immovable and bending the forks. Maybe this fork was a kind of an off the shelf replacement that a lot of stores carried at the time… This might explain why my front fender is missing and goes along with the link to the other straight tube bike on the link above…

Any of you all with more experience and insight have any ideas?

Progress pics coming and if anyone hears of any parts I need for sale I would sure appreciate it if you could send them my way. Posted a want add here a few hrs ago. 

Thanks everyone!
Shon


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 11, 2021)

It is great news to hear you wish to save the original paint!  
If you want better chrome I would recommend finding period correct  parts that have chrome to your standards and swap them out with your originals.  The only pricey chrome piece will be the bars and you are already missing them.
Good luck!


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 11, 2021)

Shon:

     You are exactly correct on the frame "options".  I was born, raised, and still live in Shelby, where your bike was built.  I spoke with many former employees of the factory, and they often used whatever part was sitting around to finish a bike if they ran out of the correct parts.  

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 11, 2021)

Nice find indeed, another arrow to the registry. Here’s a picture of mine!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2021)

Shon,
    As I said in an earlier post I believe the seat on the bike is probably what it came with. Also like I mentioned a good many of these have been ‘collectorized’ and the Lobdell seats have been added. I’ve also seen many of these, as found, with regular steerhorn bars. Your call though. V/r Shawn


----------



## SKPC (Oct 11, 2021)

Sounds like you have a strong plan GTOS: great to see!  I would also question replacing an original-to-the-bike seat (in very solid shape) on a bike so unusual to begin with.   You will end up freeing up a ton of funds by keeping it and finding a matching paint correct fork, proper Shelby headset hardware and of course the chain guard.  Fender may not surface in the same color for, well, maybe ever but you never know.


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 11, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> Shon:
> 
> You are exactly correct on the frame "options".  I was born, raised, and still live in Shelby, where your bike was built.  I spoke with many former employees of the factory, and they often used whatever part was sitting around to finish a bike if they ran out of the correct parts.
> 
> Tim Newmeyer





Thanks for the reply Tim! That’s about as close to getting it directly from the horse’s mouth that anyone can expect to get👍

Shon


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 11, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> Shon:
> 
> You are exactly correct on the frame "options".  I was born, raised, and still live in Shelby, where your bike was built.  I spoke with many former employees of the factory, and they often used whatever part was sitting around to finish a bike if they ran out of the correct parts.
> 
> Tim Newmeyer




Good option, I hadn’t thought of that.🤔 I guess I’ll just hold off on sending any of it out until I get the painted stuff cleaned up and decide from there. Thanks Tim. 

Shon


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Shon,
> As I said in an earlier post I believe the seat on the bike is probably what it came with. Also like I mentioned a good many of these have been ‘collectorized’ and the Lobdell seats have been added. I’ve also seen many of these, as found, with regular steerhorn bars. Your call though. V/r Shawn




Thanks for the reply Shawn. I’m not at all opposed to using the original seat. I’m 99% positive it is the seat the bike came with and other than the leather it really is in GREAT condition! I it is a Mesinger I think but it is just a little different in the way the horizontal bars attach to the spring support than all of the other Messinger seats that I have been able to find. I would like to ask you a few things as I am here to learn and you know FAR more than me. 

(1) What would you do if it were yours?

(2) I’m not all that tall 5’8. Would the Lobdell offer any advantages being able to go down further because of its spring arrangement? I’ve never ridden one of these so…?

(3) MOST importantly. I’m going to be RIDING and putting miles this machine on a regular basis. What is the most comfortable option I have, be it Lobdell, Messinger, or something else while still preserving the style of her and not looking out of place?

Regardless of what I put on the bike, I will have the original seat recovered and it will stay with the bike.

I will post some more detailed pics of progress and the seat tomorrow, we’ll today actually 🙄 I intended to earlier but we had our grand babies over for the evening 😁 

Thanks for your help!
Shon


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2021)

GTOShon said:


> Thanks for the reply Shawn. I’m not at all opposed to using the original seat. I’m 99% positive it is the seat the bike came with and other than the leather it really is in GREAT condition! I it is a Mesinger I think but it is just a little different in the way the horizontal bars attach to the spring support than all of the other Messinger seats that I have been able to find. I would like to ask you a few things as I am here to learn and you know FAR more than me.
> 
> (1) What would you do if it were yours?
> 
> ...



I’d keep the original seat and have it professionally recovered and you can always knock it back a little to match the bike but it isn’t really necessary if you leave the chassis alone. The Lobdell offers no height advantage and you have plenty of room with these frames for your height. I personally feel the Mesinger B1 to be the most comfortable prewar saddle generally available. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 13, 2021)

Well your 2c are worth more than my 0c so thank you sir👍
Shon


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 13, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It is great news to hear you wish to save the original paint!
> If you want better chrome I would recommend finding period correct  parts that have chrome to your standards and swap them out with your originals.  The only pricey chrome piece will be the bars and you are already missing them.
> Good luck!



I think the bars he has are correct. Just looked at the first page of the post  😎


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 13, 2021)

PlasticNerd said:


> I think the bars he has are correct. Just looked at the first page of the post  😎



Yes, they are; sorry for any confusion.


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 13, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yes, they are; sorry for any confusion.




No worries there are a few bikes getting worked on around here😁 It can get your head spinning 🤯
Shon


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 14, 2021)

Finally here are some update pics. 
Shon


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 14, 2021)

My little helper 😁


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 14, 2021)

Thoroughly amazed I was able to get this bell working again.


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 14, 2021)

The handlebars are tweaked in a few locations. I really can’t tell exactly how much and where though so I ordered a new chrome one from the CABE. Not to use on the bike but for a reference part. I will build a few check fixtures from the new bars so that they rests on key indexed locations. I can then take the new bar off and use the check fixtures and see exactly where and how much I need to move the old bars. I’ll take some pics and post them. Luckily I have a lot of straightening experience and the proper tools to do it.  👍

Also, I’ve been wanting to do this for some time now so now is a good opportunity. On a lot of the old stuff I work on if a fastener is messed up you just do your best to replace it with something as close as you can find or go on the hunt trying to try and find a fastener that was made 100 years ago… Like I mentioned before I am a machinist and have friends in about every aspect of manufacturing you can imagine… So, I’m going to take these two stem bolts and micro tig or laser weld them, building back up the material as needed. Then I will re-machine them back down to there correct shape and dimensions. The reason for micro tig and or the laser is I can build the material back up with very localized heating thus not destroying the heat treatment of the rest of the bolt. I’m sure I could find these particular stem bolts but sometimes you just can’t and these are trash anyway the way they are. Let’s see if we can finish her with the same ones she was born with 🙂

Here are the stem bolts now. 
Shon


----------



## SKPC (Oct 14, 2021)

Hard to stop isn't it?  Thank you for for taking those pics as we love images.  When I refurbish an older bike, I usually leave small traces of any re-paint on a metal part and even some remaining over the original color.  It leaves clues regarding it's history me thinks..🚴‍♀️


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 14, 2021)

Your doing such a fantastic job on this classic ! And you got the "save it" bug which is the most rewarding (and fun as I suspect your finding out) part of this hobby. You see the difference between complete restoration of a tired GTO begging for a new life to run the streets again in pride and early history brought back. Not to go the way of the early rare original paint motorcycles that got bead blasted as soon as found back in the seventies. To each their own, but your doing the hobby right ! Thanks !


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 15, 2021)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Your doing such a fantastic job on this classic ! And you got the "save it" bug which is the most rewarding (and fun as I suspect your finding out) part of this hobby. You see the difference between complete restoration of a tired GTO begging for a new life to run the streets again in pride and early history brought back. Not to go the way of the early rare original paint motorcycles that got bead blasted as soon as found back in the seventies. To each their own, but your doing the hobby right ! Thanks !




Thanks Frank👍 Now if I could just get someone to part with some of the bits I need that I posted in the wanted section 😁 Otherwise I’m going to be stalled here before to long…
Shon


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 17, 2021)

There are fenders on eBay right know front and rear for sale!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 17, 2021)

Less than dual Webers!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/174977679818?campid=5335809022


----------



## SKPC (Oct 27, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174977679818?campid=5335809022
*$**2,025.00!!  *  Holy moly Batman..





Click to enlarge

*Have one to sell?* Sell now- Have one to sell?
Seller information​forgotten-years (513 )
100% Positive feedback
ANTIQUE ORIGINAL PAINT SHELBY AIRFLOW BICYCLE FENDERS HEADBADGE REFLECTOR PLATE​Condition: Used​Ended:​Oct 19, 2021 , 4:42PM
Winning bid:
US $2,025.00
[ 26 bids ]      
Shipping:
$44.99 Standard Shipping | See details
Located in:
Indianapolis, Indiana, United States


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 27, 2021)

SKPC said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/174977679818?campid=5335809022
> *$**2,025.00!!  *  Holy moly Batman..
> 
> 
> ...



I may have to sell mine 🤔 🧐😲


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 27, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’m not a Shelby expert but here are my thoughts. The serial would seem to indicate 1938 but I would expect to see the curved down tube with the Arrow. I believe the seat is original to that bike although a lot of people restoring it would probably put a horizontal spring Lobdell on it. A piece of one of the original streamline pedals is there. These are not cheap or easy to find in decent condition although there are suitable repos available. The front fender isn't hard but with the curved braces expect to pay $150-200 for a nice one. The Indian head ornament is likely to be another $150. This bike was likely equipped with the big guard and that’s probably about $500. Like was mentioned the drop stand is specific to these bikes. A smoking bargain at $600. BTW I kinda like these big tank Shelby’s! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1490360




“ The front fender isn't hard but with the curved braces expect to pay $150-200 for a nice one. The Indian head ornament is likely to be another $150. This bike was likely equipped with the big guard and that’s probably about $500.”

Well, so much for that Shawn… 😉
I’m patient I’ll just keep searching. I’ve been kind of stalled looking for parts. I was able to pick up a fender ornament, thanks Rusty! I thought I had located a fender from PlasticNerd but he didn’t end up having a single, but that may end up leading to another project…🙄😉 And… I picked up 41 Western Flyer/Shelby over the weekend that I’ll start another thread on😁.
Shon


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2021)

SKPC said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/174977679818?campid=5335809022
> *$**2,025.00!!  *  Holy moly Batman..
> 
> 
> ...






WetDogGraphix said:


> I may have to sell mine 🤔 🧐😲



Uh......I have a few sets of those fenders over here...attached to lady's Shelbys. I'll be converting my garage into a butcher shop pretty soon.


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 28, 2021)

Well I’m in the market for a good steak just not wagyu 😁
Shon


----------



## JRE (Oct 28, 2021)

Can the braces be swapped out with the straight flat braces. I've got a front with those braces.on it.


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 28, 2021)

I have thought about the exact same thing…
I just would hate to steal the braces off a repairable rear fender just because I need a front… Someone, maybe even me at some point is going to need that fender that got scraped. Now if it was a unsaveable fender I think it would be a great option. Or if anyone has curved braces from other projects in years past. 
Shon


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 28, 2021)

I restored one. Years ago.. it wasnt cheap and good orig parts are very hard to get.. save your bars. They have great value...If you think parts for your bike  is expensive try a bluebird.. 😯😯....


----------



## GTOShon (Oct 28, 2021)

Or a Bowden😳


----------



## TRM (Nov 8, 2021)

Awesome find!


----------



## GTOShon (Dec 10, 2021)

@Freqman1 Shawn if you have time for a few questions could you please send me a pm? I’m slowly gathering parts…$$$

Thanks
Shon


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2021)

GTOShon said:


> @Freqman1 Shawn if you have time for a few questions could you please send me a pm? I’m slowly gathering parts…$$$
> 
> Thanks
> Shon



@GTOShon please email me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## JRE (Dec 11, 2021)

Have you found a fender yet? I've got a couple sets with flat braces I'm thinking about letting go.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2021)

GTOShon said:


> I have thought about the exact same thing…
> I just would hate to steal the braces off a repairable rear fender just because I need a front… Someone, maybe even me at some point is going to need that fender that got scraped. Now if it was a unsaveable fender I think it would be a great option. Or if anyone has curved braces from other projects in years past.
> Shon



Welcome to the Cabe Shon!! Great looking bike and your enthusiasm is very cool. Your work ethic and collection are impressive too. You are in good company at the Cabe as everyone is helpful, and a world of knowledge. I've been in the old car hobby/bicycles/collectibles over 40 years and am still learning. It's great to read all the advice CABERS have offered.

I have a '39 Hiawatha Arrow I bought from a Caber in 2019, restored by "redline 1968" and it is one of my favourites. My two bits of advice is to go with the curved fender braces on the front, as that is how the bike came and a key design trait. Eye candy. Part of the Art Deco look.

I totally agree that some Hiawatha frames came with a straight downtube. Mine is curved, but variations exist and were substituted with Shelby. I look forward to how this will turn out. My bike had the original handlebars/I had re-plated, but have bought Scotts repro's for other projects like this '38 CCM Flyte & '36 Aluminum Hawthorne Airflow, custom handlebar additions I thought appropriate, and the bars are superb quality! Cheers, Bob


----------



## GTOShon (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks @Nashman . Awesome Arrow you have there👍 It looks like we have very similar taste in our surrounding goodies 😁

Im TOTALLY digging your Flyte 😳🤗
WOW what a gorgeous machine! To bad there isn’t an erection emoji 😂

Shon


----------



## Nashman (Dec 22, 2021)

GTOShon said:


> Thanks @Nashman . Awesome Arrow you have there👍 It looks like we have very similar taste in our surrounding goodies 😁
> 
> Im TOTALLY digging your Flyte 😳🤗
> WOW what a gorgeous machine! To bad there isn’t an erection emoji 😂
> ...



Thanks Shon, on the bikes. Yeah, I was a Pontiac man for 29 years ( sold my '58 about 10 years ago/owned since '75), now an Nashman ( owned 3, a '55 Ambassador Custom Country Club 2 dr h/t and a 1954 Met h/t



, now only have the '57 Metropolitan Convertible), and bought a '61 Corvette roadster last Fall. We do share ( as many other Cabers) the same interesting cool stuff!! I have a pretty sweet 1969 Triumph 650 Bonni as well. Boys and their toys...ha!!



































































 Looks like I have a good set of "man boobs with the headlights on and a beer gut" in that one Triumph picture. Ha!! *Always been a boob man, never figured on myself though!! Dang..*...Getting old, 65 in April. Fat and old. Oh well. Still above ground anyway!! Ha!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 6, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Thanks Shon, on the bikes. Yeah, I was a Pontiac man for 29 years ( sold my '58 about 10 years ago/owned since '75), now an Nashman ( owned 3, a '55 Ambassador Custom Country Club 2 dr h/t and a 1954 Met h/tView attachment 1531942
> 
> , now only have the '57 Metropolitan Convertible), and bought a '61 Corvette roadster last Fall. We do share ( as many other Cabers) the same interesting cool stuff!! I have a pretty sweet 1969 Triumph 650 Bonni as well. Boys and their toys...ha!!
> 
> ...



Hey Bob, LOVE Your 69 Bonneiville and your Beautiful cars..Iv'e got a 76 t140v Bonnieville myself and live about two hours north of Kenosha where they built those fine Nash automobiles... RideOn... Razin..


----------



## Nashman (Jun 17, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Bob, LOVE Your 69 Bonneiville and your Beautiful cars..Iv'e got a 76 t140v Bonnieville myself and live about two hours north of Kenosha where they built those fine Nash automobiles... RideOn... Razin..



Sorry I missed this post. Thanks for your kind words. Bob


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 19, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Sorry I missed this post. Thanks for your kind words. Bob



No worries.. I always love and appreciate you sharing all your cool toys and collectibles. Have a great Fathers Day... RideOn... Mark....


----------

